# Road Trip Across The US



## Rabid538 (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys,
Towards the end of June I will be making a road trip with my two brothers from Texas to New Hampshire, camping along the way. The states that we will be spending the most time in are East Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Tennessee, and Virginia. I am planning on going herping during this trip as well as looking for spiders. What I am mainly looking for is _A. contortrix contortrix_ and any trap door spiders. Does anyone know areas I would have the best luck finding these? Also, any suggestions for other creatures to look for would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you. 
-Sandra


----------



## Rabid538 (May 20, 2011)

Anyone at all?


----------



## xhexdx (May 20, 2011)

You should detour through Florida.


----------



## Rabid538 (May 20, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> You should detour through Florida.


Haha, I would love to go to Florida. It's just that it would be a little too far off course for us.


----------



## paassatt (May 20, 2011)

Rabid538 said:


> Hey guys,
> Towards the end of June I will be making a road trip with my two brothers from Texas to New Hampshire, camping along the way. The states that we will be spending the most time in are East Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Tennessee, and Virginia. I am planning on going herping during this trip as well as looking for spiders. What I am mainly looking for is _A. contortrix contortrix_ and any trap door spiders. Does anyone know areas I would have the best luck finding these? Also, any suggestions for other creatures to look for would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you.
> -Sandra


In which part of Virginia will you be staying? Some mountains and forests in the western part of the state and low-lying tidewater areas here where I am, with a bunch of next to nothing as far as terrain goes in between. I think you'll be able to find some of what you're looking for regardless of where you'll be.


----------



## Rabid538 (May 20, 2011)

paassatt said:


> In which part of Virginia will you be staying? Some mountains and forests in the western part of the state and low-lying tidewater areas here where I am, with a bunch of next to nothing as far as terrain goes in between. I think you'll be able to find some of what you're looking for regardless of where you'll be.


We will be in Shenandoah Valley. That's great though, thank you.


----------



## paassatt (May 20, 2011)

Rabid538 said:


> We will be in Shenandoah Valley. That's great though, thank you.


Nice. The Valley is gorgeous. Even if you don't find any creeping, crawling creatures (I like alliteration), you'll surely enjoy your stay there.


----------



## Rabid538 (May 20, 2011)

paassatt said:


> Nice. The Valley is gorgeous. Even if you don't find any creeping, crawling creatures (I like alliteration), you'll surely enjoy your stay there.


I know, I am really excited to see it. I will be taking way too many pictures, haha.


----------



## paassatt (May 20, 2011)

Rabid538 said:


> I know, I am really excited to see it. I will be taking way too many pictures, haha.


Make sure they find their way back to this thread!


----------



## Rabid538 (May 20, 2011)

paassatt said:


> Make sure they find their way back to this thread!


Yup! I'll post them


----------



## Ecstasy (May 20, 2011)

Depending on what parts of Louisiana and when you three will be in Louisiana, I'd be interested in going as well, but I'd be looking for scorpions.


----------



## Rabid538 (May 21, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> Depending on what parts of Louisiana and when you three will be in Louisiana, I'd be interested in going as well, but I'd be looking for scorpions.


I would love to find some scorpions as well. We will first stay at Crip's Camp for a couple days and then head through northern Louisiana. This will be between June 23-27.


----------



## Rabid538 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just got back from my trip and it was absolutely amazing. 
First place we went to was Caddo Lake in Crip's Camp. This was on the border between Texas and Louisianna. 

Here is a picture of an egret we saw.






Lots of hummingbirds.






Eumeces fasciatus (Five-Lined Skink)






Another skink






Red-Eared Slider turtle shell. 






Sigmoria aberrans (Red-Sided Flat Millipede). I brought this one home with me. 






Narceus americanus. I brought four of these home with me 






Then we went to the Cohutta Wilderness area in GA.

Found this snake in the river. I didn't get any good pictures of him though, not sure if anyone can identify him without a better shot.











My brothers came across a C. horridus while fishing and killed it. Personally, I would have just caught it and released it. But anyway we skinned it and ate it. We dried out the skin but it needs  to be tanned and oiled I think. If anyone knows the best way to do this let me know. The head and rattle were covered with salt; my brother is going to bring the head to a taxidermist. 
















Loggerhead Musk Turtle? We also found a box turtle but I didn't get a chance to get a picture of it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful snake. It's a shame that your brother killed it.


----------



## super-pede (Jul 28, 2011)

I have gotten into so many fights(physical) with people when I see them kill a snake.at least you ate it (hope you did).


----------

